# High Tensile Strength strings



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

*I Need High Tensile Strength strings*

Which company makes the electric guitar strings with the highest tensile strength?

Strings can go from 350k to 450k PSI UTS tensile strength. 

I need a 0.009 or 0.0095 guage string with at least 450k PSI UTS (if I am using the terminology correctly.
This is for a special project instrument which has a scale of 24.75" and I want a string that will hit A (440Hz) open. 

For a 0.009 string I need 22.02 pounds tension to hit the note but that is 86.5% of the "average" tensile break point of 25.45 lbs for a string with 400k PSI UTS (if I am using these terms properly).

If I find a string with a tensile strength of 450k PSI then I get down to 76% of the break point tension.

Note: I have been using D’Addario plain steels and they keep on breaking.

Are there any European string makers you would recommend?
Would they make better strings than the Chinese?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm curious as to why it has to be a .009 or .0095. A lighter guage will get that pitch easier. What sort of "special project instrument" is it?

Just curious.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

The project is to make Croatian electric tamburica (almost like guitar) and the string in question is A = 440 Hz. The problem is that using a non-standard scale of 24.75" when the scale should be at most 23.5" hitting the high note is getting difficult.

Going to lower string gauge sounds like it might work but the problem is that with steel strings which have tensile UTS strength of 400,000 psi no matter what string is used I am at 87-88% of breaking point and a string should never be at that tension level. Thinner string have proportionately lower breaking point.

For this reason I need strings that have at least 450,000 psi UTS tensile strength. I have been reading about stainless steel strings and the cryogenic treated strings (Dean Markley Blues for example) and these might have higher tensile strength.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ernie Ball info = averages a tensile strength of 409k psi


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

I've never used them, but Octave4Plus strings are advertised as being capable of A 440 @ 24"-30" scale.

http://www.octave4plus.com


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks - wow pretty expensive!
To add insult to injury the guy charges $15 to ship up to 10 strings - RIP OFF

Guitar .009 plain steel ( 26" ) $4.75 each

I wonder who their wire/string supplier is - I could make my own strings!

Maybe I should make my own!
But only problem is that the wire everyone has is 390-430 kpsi!

Potential wire suppliers


Mount Joy Wire (US)
http://www.mjwire.com/mjw_music.html

Mapes Wire (US)
http://www.mapeswire.com/

SteelGroup (Italy)
http://www.steelgroup.com/

Roeslau
http://www.roeslau-draht.com/index_e.htm

Suhm Spring Works
http://www.suhm.net/springdesign/materials/Music_Wire.asp

Precision Brand
http://www.precisionbrand.com/ProductsCatalog/PBPCategoryDetails.aspx?Catid=47


Renaissance Wire
http://www.renaissancewire.com/products.htm


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

ROCKET WIRE is what I need!

This steel is similar to Music Steel but of higher quality


----------



## Guitarfriend (Sep 23, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Thanks - wow pretty expensive!
> To add insult to injury the guy charges $15 to ship up to 10 strings - RIP OFF
> 
> Guitar .009 plain steel ( 26" ) $4.75 each
> ...


Octave4Plus strings are amazing. I use the .007 high A for a 28" scale guitar. It is worth every penny. Have you ever tried to tune any plain steel string up to [email protected]? I haven't been able to do it on a 25.5" scale guitar, and believe me I have tried. Hardly a rip off.
Octave4Plus told me the wire took them 7 years to get right, going back and forth with some very seasoned wire making pros, testing hundreds of spools of wire for each gauge . That had to have cost some bucks! I can't imagine you'll find any of this wire just sitting around on a stockroom shelf at a wire supply company somewhere. I also can't imagine their supplier selling you any either That's like asking Coca-Cola to give you their formula 9kkhhd

Looks like you have a long road ahead of you....

Good luck !


----------

